# Awoooo werewolves of Brazil



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://forgetomori.com/2009/skepticism/a-brazilian-werewolf-is-back/


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

once again the werewolves prevail!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sure it wasn't FE with his boa?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet it was actually TerrorApprentice's Roarast.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)




----------

